

Emscripten - LLVM (bitcode) to JavaScript Compiler - pooriaazimi
https://github.com/kripken/emscripten/wiki

======
Hrundi
A lovely project indeed. I'm doing lots of things with it.

Previous discussions:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3060414>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2600890>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1644192>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2428723>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2038276>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3672651>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3519038>

------
runeks
This is so cool! Thanks for posting. I've always been a fan of LLVM, this just
shows its amazing potential, in my opinion.

